# Not responding issue.



## bradpark22 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi,

For the past 5 yrs i keep on getting an issue with "*not responding*" on various things such as IE, Firefox, ms office, outlook, applications, file explorer... etc. It has happened with various operating systems as well such as win 7,8, 8.1 and 10. I have always has bitdender total security or kaspersky TS and malwarebytes and superanti spyware running all at the same time. I do a full system scan with each one on different days of the week. If i get any negative responses from each i always delete them.

The question I have for you is why do i get these "*not respondin*g" issues and how can i prevent them from happening? I appreciate any positive help given.

thx


----------



## bradpark22 (Jun 11, 2011)

bump..................


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Most of the time this is for the lack of enough RAM.

Posting your system spec's would help?


----------



## bradpark22 (Jun 11, 2011)

here u go

View image: specs


----------



## bradpark22 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I was talking to someone at MS support. I was tired of getting "not responding" issues with my pc's. She did a basic thing like shutoff MS things in msconfig. I asked her how do i know if that will stop the issues I was having? She did not answer. She said if I want further support I would have to pay $99. I told her I was not paying that. We went back and forth on whether i should pay or not.

She said if she could fix it i could get my money refunded and I asked if she couldnt then what. She responded I could still get my money back. I asked what is the catch? She said there is none. I would have my money refunded.

Have any of heard of such a thing?

thx


----------



## bradpark22 (Jun 11, 2011)

can someone answer the above question plz?


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

I don't really know anything about MS charging, but it seems sketchy. Why charge if it's just going to be refunded.

Far as the "Not responding" just indicates that whatever program in use is interacting more slowly than usual with Windows. Try running a system diagnostics and see if you get any warnings or errors. Just press the Windows flag key + R and in the open run field type: perfmon /report (press enter)

Also forgot to add, check with the motherboard manufacture for any BIOS updates. Sometimes they offer updates which improve system stability.


----------



## bradpark22 (Jun 11, 2011)

Tried above things to no avail. Can i get some help plz from the mods?

thx


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

I have run into this on several programs, and it is NOT an issue with Windows.
It helps to see what all you have running and turn off ALL of the unneeded programs.
Post what programs are running including "Protection" ones?

As for Microsoft charging and then refunding, are you sure you called Microsoft?
There are many scam sites out there, once they get your phone number and card number they run with them!

See the following for their numbers
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/gp/customer-service-phone-numbers/en-us


----------



## bradpark22 (Jun 11, 2011)

Here u go:

1. 


2. 


3. 


4. 


The number I called was (800) 642 7676

If you need more info plz ask.

thx


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

When was the last time you shut down this system?
It appears to me that there are way to many "Hosts" running as if the machine has just been suspended, sleep or hibernated, and NOT fully shut off.


----------



## bradpark22 (Jun 11, 2011)

DaveA said:


> When was the last time you shut down this system?
> It appears to me that there are way to many "Hosts" running as if the machine has just been suspended, sleep or hibernated, and NOT fully shut off.


I have 2 shortcuts on my desktop where i do the following:


Create a new shortcut.
For the location of the shortcut type one of the below commands depending on what you want to do.
To shutdown the computer type the below line in the location text field.

shutdown.exe /s /t 00

To restart the computer type the below line in the location text field.

shutdown.exe /r /t 00

Is that a bad idea to use instead of the normal way and causing the issue i am having? If so, i assume i should stop shutting down and restarting this way?

thx


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

I would NOT be using those bat files.

Have a read at http://www.isunshare.com/windows-10/4-ways-to-restart-and-shut-down-on-windows-10.html


----------



## bradpark22 (Jun 11, 2011)

DaveA said:


> I would NOT be using those bat files.
> 
> Have a read at http://www.isunshare.com/windows-10/4-ways-to-restart-and-shut-down-on-windows-10.html


Could that be causing my issue of "not responding" ?


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

How come you have HP support solutions framework and ASUS Smart Gesture installed?
Unless I’m wrong, I would assume they are proprietary applications for the given manufacture PC and would not show up together.


----------



## bradpark22 (Jun 11, 2011)

CoolBurn said:


> How come you have HP support solutions framework and ASUS Smart Gesture installed?
> Unless I'm wrong, I would assume they are proprietary applications for the given manufacture PC and would not show up together.


Asus laptop and hp printer.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

I see, what model is the Asus? X550JX?
Do you know what BIOS version you are running?


----------



## bradpark22 (Jun 11, 2011)

CoolBurn said:


> I see, what model is the Asus? X550JX?
> Do you know what BIOS version you are running?


yes and _ASUS_ - 1072009", "204", "American Megatrends - 4028E


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

If the picture in post #4 is related to the ASUS laptop, I would get in touch with ASUS for any BIOS updates. Especially any to do with thermal policies, as APU’s early on tended to have a throttling problem.


----------



## bradpark22 (Jun 11, 2011)

CoolBurn said:


> If the picture in post #4 is related to the ASUS laptop, I would get in touch with ASUS for any BIOS updates. Especially any to do with thermal policies, as APU's early on tended to have a throttling problem.


BIOS is up to date. Any other ideas guys?


----------

